# Black Copper Marans



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Anyone else raise them? I just got 16 mature birds and he was trying to explain which lines were from but I didn't quite understand. He is going to fax me a copy of their lines. What does that mean exactly? And why do some have feather foot and some dont?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

re LINES: with many of the fancier breeds, people go to great lengths to improve the breed, or breed for a specific standard...and their name is attached to that breeding line. so...<nameA>line is known for it's great size and shape; while <nameB> line is known for it's feathered legs and super dark eggs". 

Feathered feet: the original Marans from France all had/have feathered legs. The British started breeding marans, but didn't like the feathered legs so bred them out of the breed. Both British Marans and French Marans have been imported into the U.S. and bred..so you will find some marans with feathered legs, and some without. 

They're very nice birds, large and fairly fast growing. Good, sweet meat. Dark brown egg shells. Good at foraging. And mine go broody as easily as the Cochins do...sigh.


----------



## theporkstork (Dec 31, 2005)

The American Poultry Association just accepted the Black Copper variety into their Standard of Perfection this spring. They are the "French" type, that being they have featherd legs and feet. Very beautiful variety!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

They're a popular breed right now due to the dark egg color. In time they'll begin to wane as some other breed becomes popular (Coronation Sussex? Lavender Orpingtons?). 

I prefer the clean legs myself, while others like feather legs. I have a handful of Cuckoo Marans. Nice dark shell color until about halfway through their lay cycle when it begins to fade. The last couple of weeks before they molt they'll look a lot like ordinary Barred Rock eggs unless you have slowed their laying. Once they molt and begin laying again the shell color will be nice and dark again.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations! It sounds like you got yourself a nice pure flock from a good serious breeder. 
I'm envious!


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I have a few but I'm breeding them to wheaten, instead of keeping the birchen look going.

Jennifer


----------



## Left-Handed Dog (Jan 12, 2007)

We've raised the Cuckoo version for years and they're a great dual purpose breed. The very dark brown eggs seem to boost sales. We have a handful of bantams, mostly for brooding, but my wife loves their looks too. Might be looking into the French version of the Copper as a compromise! 

It took a while to breed our Cuckoos truer. We bought the original stock from a large hatchery and had so many non-standard issues (legs, combs, etc) that we're sure they weren't from very good stock. Will be looking for a serious breeder of Coppers.


----------

